# Make your own ferrules



## firie000

G'day All,

Does any one modify brass fittings to make ferrules??? Sold my third stick yesterday and the shop owner wants half a dozen more in a couple of weeks in time for Christmas. I usually order

horn and ferrules from UK - both seem impossible to buy here in OZ (The Top End is almost the water buffalo capital of the world but

it still seems impossible to get without parting hundreds for a complete skull). Anyway, UK ordering won't get here in time so

I decided to go with homemade collars and ferrules. On a visit to the super hardware store I found hexagonal threaded brass caps and plugs. A quick

grind on the grinder made a not-to-bad ferrule. However, Rob, my guru engineering mate next door (who is also designing and making my stick steamer!!!)

suggested I use his lathe and presto! top quality ferrules for a fraction of the cost. Each cap/plug is A$1.75.

I'd like to think this is my very own, original idea but I reckon some of you blokes have been doing it for years...The ferrules are reasonably thin and look excellent on the stick.

Next step is to find fittings that will make collars.

Anyway, pic below.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## CV3

I have used copper pipe or coupling for ferrules Mick. Pollisd copper with a finish look nice. Couplings come in different diameters and should not be to hard to find. Most commercial pluming suppliers carry them. Or just a foot or two 1" copper pipe and you can cut polish a dozen or so ferrules.


----------



## firie000

Do your copper ones have a base?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV3

firie000 said:


> Do your copper ones have a base?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure what you mean by a base Mick. Using a piece of copper pipe or a coupling would just be a straight collar.


----------



## Rodney

Nice looking ferrules. How do the solid tips like that work? I'd be concerned they would slide around on hard floors.

I've made ferrules for chisels and other tools out of copper pipe. The only problem I have with using copper pipe is it ends up looking like you used a piece of copper pipe. I prefer brass and other metals for that reason.

I've only made one for a walking stick. I used a section cut from a cast brass pipe and filed a taper on one end on my daughter's wood lathe. I turned down a rubber stopper to fit the small end for a tip. It looks ok, I'm waiting to get my prosthetic leg before I can actually take the cane for a walk. I want to see how the tip actually performs. I don't care for the looks of big rubber tips but I do need the cane to stay put when I use it too.

I started a project to cast my own ferrules and collars out of pewter. I have a mold made, I just need to get the pewter ordered. Pewter runs around $20/lb and money is tight so I've been putting it off. I'll report on how it turns out when I finish it.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

ferules are not worth making here there pretty cheap and they do have a bottom on them .you can get stainless steel ones .also heavy duty ferules with double thickness base on them . problem is with a pipe they dont have a bottom on them and you have to buy anothe to fix it on.


----------



## CV3

Well you learn something every day here. This is what I think of when I think of a ferrule. I would have called something like Mick showed a cap or tip. Never to old to learn. BUT do not tell my wife that! 

.


----------



## MJC4

Those are the ferrules I order from Treeline Randy. They list them as brass ferrules in their catalogue


----------



## Black Thorn

CV3 said:


> Well you learn something every day here. This is what I think of when I think of a ferrule. I would have called something like Mick showed a cap or tip. Never to old to learn. BUT do not tell my wife that!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1a1.jpg


For me a "collar" is near the "head " as the name suggests.
A Ferrule is at the foot of the stick.


----------



## cobalt

think what you have there is a nickel silver collar they are also made from brass and they are good for fixing the topper to the shank both for a decorative point and hides mistakes

I wouldn't use then as a ferule.



CV3 said:


> Well you learn something every day here. This is what I think of when I think of a ferrule. I would have called something like Mick showed a cap or tip. Never to old to learn. BUT do not tell my wife that!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1a1.jpg


----------



## firie000

Perhaps I should have clarified that I'm referring to thumb/market sticks etc not short walking sticks.

I have bought several sticks in UK with metal ferrules (ie protective cap for base of stick). They have no grip and I always understood 
them to be more decorative than functional. Anyone hiking with one would be advised to put a rubber ferrule over the metal one or risk a fall. The metal ferrule would become battered as well though I have a stick with a battered ferrule which as obviously been used for walking.

I imagine my sticks as a lounge room decoration or something like that. That's what I use my UK ones for. Absolutely no one in OZ uses thumb or market sticks etc. for walking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobalt

Quite a few people use thumb sticks here. Prince Charles being the most noteble one .

Once people use them a lot of them find there comfortable to use

As for putting a rubber ferule on it is advisable if your r doing streetwalking along pavements it does prevent them slipping, if your on a forest or country walk metal ferules are fine. and if you do alpine walking a spiked ferule works well.

your can get ice attachments for putting on your stick they just snap on and you fold them down when walking on ice surfaces and just fold them back when either indoors etc.


----------

